# Sulcata food, Grow your own?



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Feb 12, 2009)

I recently ordered some seed from www.sulcatafood.com for my sulcata.Has anyone ever used this seed mixture before?I planted some a few days ago and it is growing rapidly but most of the mix looks like common grass seed!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 12, 2009)

TKCARDANDCOIN said:


> I recently ordered some seed from www.sulcatafood.com for my sulcata.Has anyone ever used this seed mixture before?I planted some a few days ago and it is growing rapidly but most of the mix looks like common grass seed!



Almost every kind of grass-type plants start out looking like "common grass." Even oats looks like grass. I'm sure its going to be fine. Allow it to grow tall and go to seed, before you let the tortoise eat it, and you will have a steady supply of food!

Yvonne


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks Yvonne, I planted it a few days ago and it is already over 5 inches in some areas!Whatever is in the mix it is growing very quick.As soon as spring rolls around i am going to plant it in the outside enclosure and let her graze all day.Thanks again,tom.


----------



## nrfitchett4 (Feb 12, 2009)

wow, I'll have to try some of that!!!


----------



## Meg90 (Feb 12, 2009)

sheesh! Here I had a container of mixed baby greens planted for almost two weeks and yesterday I got my first sprouts! I kept checking my thumbs to see if they were getting any greener!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 12, 2009)

If they are not getting enough heat and sun they will either not sprout or take a long time...I have the same thing with some of my seeds. Some types have not wanted to sprout, but others have no problem with the conditions. The dandelion I planted has been the worst. I planted it before I got Trevor, so over 2 months ago...they are only about 1.5 inches tall so far, and only about 1/3 of the seeds sprouted!


----------



## Millerlite (Feb 12, 2009)

interesting, i want to grow some grasses, maybe i will do it tomorrow, lol


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 14, 2009)

It's been recommended to me to set up a grow light if I wanted to get serious about it, but I'm getting enough growth even having them in an area that gets little light (we have a lot of cloud cover), and is in the 50s on the windowsill in the house. I'm quite surprised, and willing to have slower growth to not spend more money than needed. For 3 seed trays, organic potting soil, russian tortoise mix seeds, and about 6 other packets I've probably spent about $25-30! It definitely pays off in adding variety to his diet though.


----------



## savanna (Feb 15, 2009)

TKCARDANDCOIN said:


> I recently ordered some seed from www.sulcatafood.com for my sulcata.Has anyone ever used this seed mixture before?I planted some a few days ago and it is growing rapidly but most of the mix looks like common grass seed!




yes, I have grown grasses mostly but we are starting to grow some sprouts which is very good for your tortoise such as clover.


----------



## nrfitchett4 (Feb 26, 2009)

just received my bag in the mail. I planted it in Shelly's enclosure. I will update with how it is going.


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Feb 27, 2009)

I started my seed on the windowsill and when i moved it into the enclosure under the uvb bulb it took off...


----------



## nrfitchett4 (Feb 27, 2009)

well, I took the hay out and just have the moistened dirt now. I am hoping it all fills in nicely.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm doing great growing broadleaf stuff, as well as lettuce sprouts and vegggie sprouts, but can't get the dandelion to grow at all. You'd think it would be easier since it's a weed! Maybe I'll have more luck when it warms up and I can put it outside. My tort loves the little sprouts on top of his store-bought salad.


----------



## nrfitchett4 (Mar 2, 2009)

so far so good. Lots of grass sprouting up in her enclosure, and it's only been 4 days.


----------



## nrfitchett4 (Mar 10, 2009)

I caught shelly yesterday eating the grass in her enclosure!!! Hopefully she'll keep it close cropped in there.


----------



## Laura (Mar 11, 2009)

I went to our local nursery and bought a few pounds of the pasture grass mix. This was last year.. it did well and THIS year.. oh my.. Im going to loose my torts out there.. and this is the Big Guys pasture!

And one person who had a good size sulcata never Mowed his lawn again!


----------



## DuttonWebb (Mar 14, 2009)

I bought some Timothy hay seeds to experiment. Any suggestions on which grass I should buy first?


----------

